# Finishing with Poly



## grz5 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have several pendants which I'm in the process of finishing by dipping them in polyeurethane.  I was wondering if anyone knew how many coats should be applied in order to properly protect the pendant?  (Currently on coat 3).

Also is poly enough for something that will be handled a lot?  Should I consider buffing them with the 3 beall 3 step system after applying the poly?

Thanks


----------



## JimB (Sep 28, 2011)

I've done a few pens with poly and do 6 coats. I use 'regular' not wipe on.


----------



## BSea (Sep 28, 2011)

I use poly on gun grips.  I think it's plenty strong enough for regular handling. And 3 coats brushed on is about the minimum I would use.  I've been thinking about trying to do a CA finish on gun grips.  I might asking for trouble with that though.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 28, 2011)

If you do a WOP finish, the guys that do some killer finishes use 15 to 20 coats, but MY goodness what a deep finish. It helps if you are in a warm sunny climate, like Australia, but one Canadian member Less, also does a beautiful finish with WOP and Brasso for a polish.
PS.  WOP, is Wipe on Poly!!!! not a slur against any of our Italian friends not even Roy  :biggrin::biggrin:eace:


----------



## hewunch (Sep 28, 2011)

> not even Roy



:biggrin: I got it :biggrin:


----------



## SteveWatson (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a buddy that used poly almost exclusively and he would turn the pen to sanding stage, Plug the tubes and soak the barrel in poly overnight, let the poly harden (up to a week!) then sand and finish the rest by using the wipe on poly.  Very slow process but he also got nice results.  But I agree about the climate issue, might need a good curing oven for colder or more humid areas.


----------

